# unable to download widgets. try again later



## Toll (Jun 13, 2011)

I get that message when i try to download widgets on custom roms. Also cant download skins from HTC. Any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Toll (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry guys, I posted on wrong forum. My bad. To who ever can fix this thanks and again sorry.


----------

